# [thunderbird] où sont stockés les e-mails?

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de mirer de Fedora vers Gentoo et j'aimerais bien, pour ce faire, récupérer toues mes e-mails sur thunderbird. Savez-vous où ils sont enregistrés ou comment les récupérer?

Et savez-vous aussi s'il est possible avec Thunderbird de récupérer les e-mails envoyés depuis la messagerie en webmail? Car il m'arrive d'en evoyer depuis un autre endroit que chez moi et ça rend les choses un peu compliquées...

Merci par avance,

Kevin57

----------

## philius

les fichiers sont stockés normalement dans /home/"ton utilisateur"/.thunderbird ->

le point  devant est un répertoire caché

faire une copie de se répertoire dans ton home peut fonctionner je pense

----------

## ppg

 *philius wrote:*   

> les fichiers sont stockés normalement dans /home/"ton utilisateur"/.thunderbird ->
> 
> le point  devant est un répertoire caché
> 
> faire une copie de se répertoire dans ton home peut fonctionner je pense

 

A condition d'avoir le même uid.

Si tu garde ton /home, et le même uid alors il n'y aura pas de problèmes pour ça.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci je vais essayer ça. Pour le UID, je n'en ai aucune idée, je ne sais plus trop de quoi il s'agit... Mais on verra bien si ça marche!

----------

## philius

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Merci je vais essayer ça. Pour le UID, je n'en ai aucune idée, je ne sais plus trop de quoi il s'agit... Mais on verra bien si ça marche!

 

UID = compte utilisateur si je ne me trompe pas...

----------

## ppg

 *philius wrote:*   

>  *Kevin57 wrote:*   Merci je vais essayer ça. Pour le UID, je n'en ai aucune idée, je ne sais plus trop de quoi il s'agit... Mais on verra bien si ça marche! 
> 
> UID = compte utilisateur si je ne me trompe pas...

 

User ID, commande id pour connaître son uid.

----------

## philius

j'ai un peu de lacune de ce coté...

faire une sauvegarde/restauration de compte/uid/groupe dans ce cas ??

----------

## CourJuS

 *philius wrote:*   

> j'ai un peu de lacune de ce coté...
> 
> fair une sauvegarde/restoration de compte/uid/groupe dans ce cas ??

 

Non pas obligatoirement il suffit de changer les Uid/Gid de fichiers/dossiers/

```
chown ton-user:ton-group /home/ton-user -R
```

Si non tu peux spécifier un uid/gid en créant ton utilisateur. c'est plus estétique chown c'est pour les bourins comme mwa ! :pLast edited by CourJuS on Tue Aug 25, 2009 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais il faut aussi que les identifiants soient les mêmes dans /etc/passwd et /etc/group dans les deux distributions  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonex

Sinon tu va récupérer les fichiers en question et tu les mets dans un répertoire que tu controles, ensuite de thunderbird il est possible de spécifier le dossier où seront mis les mails pour chaque compte.

J'utilise ça pour avoir les même mails sous Linux ou Windows (suis en double boot).

Pour avoir les mails aussi envoyés depuis le webmail, il me semble qu'en IMAP ça le fait tout seul, en POP je sais pas si c'est possible ou pas.

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci pour ces indications. Je vais voir si je peux utiliser IMAP alors puisque pop ça ne le fait pas...

----------

